# Plaqueta heladera Ariston



## mamindu (Feb 4, 2013)

hola alguien puede guiarme donde esta ubicada la plaqueta de la heladera ariston , la que tiene un display en la puerta de freezer, desde ya gracias, a ver si la puedo hacer reparar en algun lado


----------



## Jorgecaceres (Feb 5, 2013)

no esta directamente detras del display??


----------



## mamindu (Feb 18, 2013)

gracias por la respuesta, les comento las plaquetas son dos, una esta detras del display, y la otra hay que sacar la puerta del freezer, y en la parte superior del cuerpo del feezer, se saca una tapa y ahi estaaa!!!, pero lo que no se consigue es el respuesto y no la pueden arreglar, me sugirieron guardarla hasta que es respuesto aparezca en Argentina...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 18, 2013)

y no podes colocarle otra placa de otra heladera?,adaptarla


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 18, 2013)

> gracias por la respuesta, les comento las plaquetas son dos, una esta detras del display, y la otra hay que sacar la puerta del freezer, y en la parte superior del cuerpo del feezer, se saca una tapa y ahi estaaa!!!, *pero lo que no se consigue es el respuesto y no la pueden arreglar, me sugirieron guardarla hasta que es respuesto aparezca en Argentina...*



a ver, no entremos en panico....
cual fue el problema de la heladera, como empezo.....
que modelo de ariston es???
fotos de la placa y componente??


----------

